# Do You Have a Backyard BBQ Grill?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have owned about every kind of grill, mostly propane, from small two burners to the limousine style like pictured. All have failed at one time or another due to material stress or burners just giving up the ghost.

It's just me and wifey and we don't entertain that much, so I have down graded (if you want to call it that) to a round Weber charcoal grill. It is fantastic! Yeah, it takes 15 minutes or so to get the coals ready, but the flavor can't be beat. And I don't run out of gas right in the middle of grilling


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

We have a Char-Broil gas grill with three brass burners and a side burner which we picked up a few years ago at an end-of-season sale. 

We cook on it once a week on average weather permitting even during the winter.


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 558485
> 
> Curious minds want to know. Do you have a background bbq grill? If so, how often do you use it?
> 
> Do you have a favorite style or brand?


My favorite bbq grill was a Weber "Infared" two burner item with a rotisserie. That grill had a large "curved" metal pan between the burners and the grilles. The "scooped out" part of the curved pan was large enough to allow a rotisserie to rotate a 15# turkey for Thanksgiving one year.

Being an "infrared" unit, that metal pan was heated by the burners and then the pan was what provided the infrared "waves" that cooked the food. It was quite quick to cook things (like an entire pork loin in about 25-30 minutes) when using the rotisserie. That 15# turkey was cooked in 70 minutes and was juicy all through.

I have not seen the "infrared" bbq grills listed for sale for some time. We bought ours at a Home Depot. We used that infrared grill to cook dinner 3 or 4 days a week. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat!!!!!

Cheers from Dugly :vs_cool:


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Built this one several years ago.










Fire it with Mesquite. Have cooked 8 briskets at once.
Can't seem to get enough $$ to get another brisket. May have to invoke a loan from bank just so I can use it again. :devil3::devil3:
:vs_mad::vs_mad:


RR:smile::smile:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Been using a Green Egg the last twenty years or so. It’s pretty versatile and showing its age a little bit. Think I can get another twenty out of it though. It nice that you can get all the parts for it. You can set the temp by closing the dampers and it can hold the same temp all day long without adding coals. I have the Round Weber as well in my camper and at my camp. They are really hard to beat for the money and cook really good. Use it maybe 3 times a month or so.


----------



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a LP Weber Spirit. I'm going to run a NG line to the patio and get a new grill. Im looking at Napoleon grills does anyone own one? The pricing is comparable to Weber and I believe they are made in the US or Canada. I try to grill about ever night in summer. I hate cooking in the house when the AC is running. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had a Weber Genesis 1000 since 1999. I use it weekly, even in winter. About a year ago I replaced the burners and flavorizer bars and did a thorough cleaning. Works like new.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We grill steaks from the local butcher weekly so we go through a lot of grills. Every grill has it's own "character" so they're kinda like... idk loved ones, or maybe more like that one favorite sock who's mate you keep hoping will return from the dryer, so you refuse to throw it away... 

Our current grill has no bottom, it rusted out and fell on the ground LOL I'd bought a replacement grill three or four years ago, but my husband hasn't had the time to "make friends" with it yet.


Every once in a while we pull out the round charcoal grill and do something in the wok on it. We also tend to do hot dogs over an open fire more so than grilling them.


----------



## chileboy (Mar 27, 2019)

I have a Weber Genesis 330 that my wife got me when we first moved into our condo and I love it. Never had a problem with the ignitor, like I have with some others. And I love the copper color, it really stands out.

It has a side burner (under the cover on the right) and a "sear station" section (independently controlled) that gets incredibly hot and will incinerate anything in a few minutes if you're not careful - it's great for blackened fish, which I love. If you do it just a minute or minute-1/2 per side, it's perfectly charred and still rare inside.

It's going on it's 5th season and still looks as good as the picture (taken when new), but I am fanatical about cleaning it every time I use it and I cover it always.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Small meals on the charcoal are the boss.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Do I have a BBQ Grill? Is the Pope Catholic? Are Mosquitos the Minneosta State Bird? Can it snow in June in Colorado?

Every grill type has it's benefits and it's downfalls. It's followers and Detractors. 

Weber sucks! Charcoal is the only way! BBQ is only slow and low!! Love my Green Egg!! Gas isn't grilling, it's for cars!

For me, I don't do BBQ, I do grilling. I have been a Weber fan since my dad bought one back in the 60's. I bought my first one in 1986. A black 22" Kettle charcoal kettle grill.

I bought my first gas grill in the late 90's. A black Weber Genesis Gold LP grill. I kept that with me when I got divorced, and when I moved in with my girlfriend, it went with me to Hudson WI. It stayed there when we moved to Colorado. I bought a charbroil gas grill. It lasted 2 years. I bought a Kitchen Aid Charcoal grill. It still worked until I sold it. 

When we sold the house in Wisconsin, I brought my Weber gas grill out here. It is going on 20+ years. I have replaced the flavorizer bars and that's about it. l love the damn thing. 

However I still miss my Weber charcoal grill. One day last spring, I was going through Craigslist and came across a Weber Performer Charcoal grill. (To my mind, the top of the line kettle grill) It was about 5 years old but it was in good shape. And, best of all, it was FREE!! I responded right away and I was lucky and got it. 

So now, I am in heaven!! I have my two favorite grills. And I cook throughout the year. Anything from steaks, burgers, chicken to fish, shrimp and veggies. Even fruit and other fun things.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Weber sucks!


You wouldn't think so the way you extol their virtues in your post. Which is it?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> You wouldn't think so the way you extol their virtues in your post. Which is it?


I was using that as example of what people say about grills. Some will say something sucks, Others will say it is the best.

Weber grills to me, whether it is gas or charcoal, are some of the best grills out there. 

Others will say Charbroil are the best or the Egg is the best. 

I stand by my Weber. The Gas grills last a lot longer than the Charcoal ones for a variety of reasons but I don't care. I will get another Weber charcoal grill if/when my Weber Performer does rust out. 

As for the nay sayers? I stand by my steaks! And Pork Chops. And Fish.


----------



## diycabinets (Dec 31, 2018)

I cook on a Weber Performer grill. Cooks with charcoal, lights in 5 min with propane. No messy stinky lighter fluid. All parts available from Weber. Over 15 years of use. Had to replace the bottom bowl cause I wore a hole through it after 10 years. I grill 3 to 4 times every week.
I would not own any other grill. IMHO it's the best.


----------



## chileboy (Mar 27, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Small meals on the charcoal are the boss.


Nothing like grilled asparagus.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

~Sad music played on a harp~










She passed doing what she did best last weekend - in the middle of a beautifully marbled boneless ribeye. A moment of silence (for the steak, cause we had to fry the poor thing lol)

If we get around to putting together the new grill this weekend I'll take pics :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> I bought a charbroil gas grill. It lasted 2 years.



I did the same before I knew better. Mine lasted three years. :sad:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Weird, our Char-broil lasted probably 8 years in harsh Alaska weather, heavy use, and basically zero maintenance. Maybe ya'll baby'ed yours too much heh


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Mystriss said:


> She passed doing what she did best last weekend - in the middle of a beautifully marbled boneless ribeye. A moment of silence (for the steak, cause we had to fry the poor thing lol)
> 
> If we get around to putting together the new grill this weekend I'll take pics :vs_laugh:


Mystiss, my heart goes out to you. 





Running out of gas for the grill is almost as bad. (That is why as soon as I run out of one and I put the spare on, I go and exchange the used one for a new one.)


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

ktownskier said:


> Mystiss, my heart goes out to you.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpZiPZwwXhM
> 
> Running out of gas for the grill is almost as bad. (That is why as soon as I run out of one and I put the spare on, I go and exchange the used one for a new one.)


We have three propane tanks cause it's just awful to run out. 

We had a /huge/ tank at the cabin, musta been like two foot around - I think it was for heating quantities of propane. We had a company that came and filled it up once a year for us so we never had to worry about it running out.


----------



## chileboy (Mar 27, 2019)

Mystriss said:


> Weird, our Char-broil lasted probably 8 years in harsh Alaska weather, heavy use, and basically zero maintenance. Maybe ya'll baby'ed yours too much heh


Maybe the extreme cold preserved it.


----------



## chileboy (Mar 27, 2019)

ktownskier said:


> Running out of gas for the grill is almost as bad. (That is why as soon as I run out of one and I put the spare on, I go and exchange the used one for a new one.)


I have two tanks also but when one runs dry I get it refilled at a local place rather than doing the exchange thing. I saw awhile back online that Home Depot (or Lowes or wherever) doesn't fill the tanks completely - when you refill them you can see what the price is and what they actually put in the tank, and my experience is that it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

chileboy said:


> Maybe the extreme cold preserved it.


Entirely possible :vs_laugh: 

The new grill has been sitting outside "toughening up" for 3-4 years so we'll test the theory


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We had a weber for years...it made great hamburgers, franks and
chicken...the only problem was it didnt get hot enough to grill
a decent steak. We gave the weber away (after replacing the flavor bars :sad
and bought a large SS charbroil with a side burner.

The Charbroil worked well for several years. After the grills rusted out, it was not
cost effective to replace the grills, so we opted for a small SS charbroil BBQ.

Since it’s small - it heats up fast and furious and grills a fantastic steak.

We’re not only saving gas it is the best grill we ever had.

I use my grill in the summer like an oven... I make meatloaf, roasts, and
whole roasted stuffed turkeys complete with gravy. 
Put the roast in a roasting pan with a foil liner or a cast iron fry pan,
place the pan on top of one or two other cast iron fry pans or a flat grill
(to keep the roasting pan off the direct fire) close the top and adjust the flame to 350 to 375* ...

A meatloaf takes about 35 minutes. 

Another thing that I saw in a bbq competition was marinate your chicken pieces
and then cook it in the foil pans covering the top with aluminum foil...Put the
bbq top down, cook the chicken until almost done,
then remove the chicken and place chicken on the grill and 
continue grilling until it’s done. Crispy brown chicken
without burnt skin.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Another thing that I saw in a bbq competition was marinate your chicken pieces


^ Sounds like a perfect prep job for the Instapot!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mystriss said:


> ^ Sounds like a perfect prep job for the Instapot!


How does the instapot work? Is is fast?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> How does the instapot work? Is is fast?


It depends what you're making, for like veggies, maybe potatoes, it's kind of about the same because it takes like 10 minutes to build up pressure (though I do think the quality is way better.) The "milk n honey" corn on the cob I did last night (emergency request from husbands boss for this weekend) took 15mins round trip which is a bit faster than boiling on the stove.

On meats and stuff it's faster, and much better too. I can do a 3-4# hefty chuck roast super moist in under an hour (includes an extra 20m to de-pressure and re-pressure at the end to toss in the veggies,) melt on your tongue corned beef takes around 45mins w/the 20m de-pressure/re-pressure thing, beef stew in about 40mins w/the 20m de-pressure/re-pressure thing. 

Only thing I do not like it for is making just rice, always comes out a little crunchy and really doesn't save any time vs stove top, though when I do ginger chicken and rice it's all good (that takes about 12mins.)


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

We have used Weber charcoal grills for years but switched to propane for convenience and our current one is a Weber Summit gas grill that we run off propane. I ran gas to the area but have stayed with propane as a 5 gal. tank lasts us nearly a year. 

We primarily use the grill to avoid heating up the kitchen during the few warm weather months where we live and so don't have air conditioning or very good insulation. The house has a 4 foot overhang and so we can cook outdoors even if it is raining.

We also prefer the barbecue for tri-tip and salmon and vegetables.


----------

